# programming noob



## G4m3rof1337 (Nov 22, 2006)

Hello, 
I want to get into programming 
can i have some popular beginning programming sites,links, downloads, exc anything to help me learn basic, then i can move on to more serious stuff.


thanks


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Could you tell us a little more, such as what kind of programming you're interested in? There are several threads already discussing languages like C and C++, which are two of the most popular languages. IMO C is the best language for a programmer to learn first. C++ would be my second pick as a first language (if for some reason you cannot learn C first).

I recommend searching through the threads already here to see what could be useful to you.


----------



## G4m3rof1337 (Nov 22, 2006)

um...
well something fun and can prolly help me acheive greater stuff


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Well, you can do a lot with C and C++. Both languages have been used extensively and are what I usually recommend people learn as their first languages. You should be able to find a lot of information on both by running some searches on this forum. I've posted links to tutorials for at least C in several threads, might be a few for C++ too.


----------



## MattBro (Nov 11, 2006)

> http://www.***********.org/


I wouldn't go to them for support, from what I see they're pretty piss-poor programmers.


----------



## Valandil (Dec 6, 2006)

There`s a language out there called Python which can be learned pretty easily. I`m not really too sure how useful it is, however.


----------



## tech-it-^ (Aug 18, 2006)

Yeah, Shuuhen has posted in a thread I started for the very same reason. I was looking for somthing basic to. Search the forum I started and he put some pretty good guidelines there.


----------



## ricer333 (Sep 17, 2004)

*Choose a programming language: Great Guide!*

Complements of DIGG.com

Choose a programming language: The Best ever guide produced to date! 

Enjoy! :wave:


----------



## G4m3rof1337 (Nov 22, 2006)

thanks.
iam looking into making a billiard program, to show how shots will look, and stuff.
thanks


----------

